# صلاة الإستماع



## ميرنا (11 يناير 2006)

إننا كثيرا ما نقترب الى الرب في الصلاة وبيدنا قائمة طويلة من الطلبات وكأننا ذاهبين لإشتراء حاجيات من مخزن كبير. ولا الصلاة هي تكرارا لكلمات ربما قد حفظناها، وأصبحت من غير معنى. بل إن الصلاة هي حديث مع الرب. فعندما تصلي، أنت تكلم الله القدوس، وعندما تقراء الكتاب المقدس، فالله يكلمك من خلال كلمته بالروح القدس. 

اسمع ما يقوله الرب يسوع لك: أما أنت فمتى صليت فأدخل الى مخدعك وأغلق بابك وصلّي الى أبيك الذي في الخفاء. والرب يسوع المسيح يقول: مهما سألتم بإسمي فإني أفعله ليتمجد الآب بالإبن... إن الله هو سامع الصلاة وحده... ويقول الكتاب المقدس يا سامع الصلاة اليك يأتي كل بشر... 

 إن الرب يسوع المسيح الجالس عن يمين الله هو الذي يشفع فيك وفيّ أمام الله. 

 أخي وأختي، إن الرب لا يريد أن تكون صلاتك واجبا وعبئا او فرضاً تصنعه بالعناء، بل يشتاق أن تدخل أنت الى عمق الشركة معه، لكي تختبر عمل الروح القدس في حياتك ولكي تسمع صوت الرب يكلّمك ويرشدك ويقودوك الى إرادته الصالحة المرضية الكاملة.

 إن صلاتنا من أجلك اليوم هي أن تختبر تلك العلاقة الوثيقة مع الآب السماوي، لكي تحيا تلك الحياة الفضلى التي جاء الرب يسوع ليقدمها لك. إن الصلاة العميقة الفعالة والسجود بسكون في حضرة الآب السماوي هي السبيل لكي تحيا حياة الفرح والإنتصار وأن تختبر فعليا سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل.




 فما أجمل أن تدخل الى مخدعك الآن الآن وتغلق بابك وتسجد بصمت وهدوء أمام الرب. أنه يشتاق لجلسة حلوة معك اليوم


----------



## †gomana† (11 يناير 2006)

*الله جميلة اوى تأملاتك بتدفعنا للصلاة 

شكرا ليكى يا ميرنا

أبى لسماوى نادى لعاذر فيا قبرى فتور وكفنى جهل وسطحى مرنى يا سيدى  مرنى فاترك الموت للموتى واحيا حياة الاحياء*


----------



## ميرنا (11 يناير 2006)

*مش العبد لله طبعا يا جيجى لازم تحرجينا يعنى *


----------



## Coptic Man (13 يناير 2006)

*تاملات جميلة اوي يا ميرنا 

شكرا ليكي




			أبى لسماوى نادى لعاذر فيا قبرى فتور وكفنى جهل وسطحى مرنى يا سيدى مرنى فاترك الموت للموتى واحيا حياة الاحياء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


امين*


----------

